# How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheaply?



## milkyspit (Jan 24, 2004)

I've got some solid aluminum rods of various diameters from which I'd like to cutoff various pieces to make heatsinks that fit in the barrels of various lights I've got. Except that I now realize I don't know how to get a perfect right angle cut through the aluminum! Also don't have a ton of cash to buy super fancy equipment. What's the *least expensive* setup I can get to cut through the aluminum rods at a *perfect right angle*?


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Scott,

You might try a mitre box and hacksaw. C-clamp the bar into the mitre box and use a new blade in the hacksaw.

Larry


----------



## LED (Jan 24, 2004)

Use a pipe cutter to mark it. Then take a couple of 2X4's, drill a hole to match the diameter of your rod. Use a large washer or metal strap to guide your fine-tooth hacksaw.

Worked for me once.


----------



## Eugene (Jan 24, 2004)

Miter box and hack caw have worked for me. I prefer the wooden miter boxes instead of the plastic. You can get them for about $4.95


----------



## OddOne (Jan 24, 2004)

If you already have a miter power saw of the sort that is used to cut lumber/trim, find a carborundum blade for it and it'll cut just about anything at the desired angle. Be sure to take your time and make sure the guard's in place as carborundum wheels are nasty when they break.

oO


----------



## DrJ (Jan 24, 2004)

.


----------



## RussH (Jan 27, 2004)

I like LEDs approach. I've gotten good results that way, cleaning up a little with a file or grinder.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 27, 2004)

"perfect right angle" - gad, how I hate that phrase, along with "Exactly X long"

A mitre box will probably get you +- 2 deg. You need better? Well, then you have low cost lathes, with a parting tool, then low cost lathes with a facing tool, then toolroom lathes, then lapping, etc

How exactly do you want to go?

For instance, I tell folks - I can gut a piece of metal to a 1/16th for a few cents. Want it +- .010? It'll cost you about 5 times as much. Want .005? It's going to cost you even more. Want .001? - That's more again. Want .0001? You'd better spec temps, because things change. Heck, there are people out there that can go a decimal place or 2 further

There is no such thing as "Perfect" or "exactly" - just a limit to how well YOU can measure it.


----------



## _mike_ (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

mitre box + hacksaw....then take a combination square or other such device and check to see how well you did. if you have any high spots, use a file to take them down a bit. if your careful, you should be able to get it where you want it.

mike


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

*KC2IXE*, I understand what you're saying. In my own case, I'm trying to cut heatsinks for some mods I'm doing. They need to sit flat against the lip at the top of the battery tube and/or sit flat relative to the reflector so the light projects a nicely centered hotspot. The sides of the aluminum rod need to be perpendicular to the ends so they come as close as possible to the walls of the battery tube and achieve maximal contact for good thermal transfer. Now, does this mean I need 0.0001 accuracy? I doubt it. But I can't help feeling that 2 degrees variance is a little much for my needs. I have to achieve something better, and need the equipment that will strike the best balance of initial cost vs. time spent getting the angles right. I just don't think the hacksaw and miter box are going to do it, and fear that I'll be spending LOTS of time grinding, sanding, filing, lapping, trying to get to that mythical perfect right angle.

Anything else that might do the job but still *not* get into the big bucks? I'm kind of hoping there's some little 4 inch right angle chop saw for $39 out there somewhere.

Is there? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Lightmite (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

How about this? It will definitely give a 90 degree cut.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?categoryid=261&pricetype=S&categoryname=METALWORKING%20CUTOFF%20SAWS


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

*Lightmite*, looks okay... but you have to buy the blade separately, which really blows. Dangit! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

Is it a bad thing that the HF cutoff saw doesn't have one of those nifty springloaded guards sitting in front of the blade... like will I end up with the blade shooting shrapnel at me, or maybe disintegrating and flying toward my body when it finally breaks?


----------



## flashlightlens (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

Scott - If I didn't have a horizontal bandsaw myself, I would find a metal supply shop that has one and have them cut it. They'll give you a nice clean cut and the price vs. your time to do it yourself might be worth it.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

Do you have access (even for a short while) to a drill press? Take a block of wood, aluminium, steel, or "whatever", and drill a series of holes that will JUST fit the rod sizes you want. Pass the rod through, then take a block of wood wrapped in sandpaper, and using the block as your reference, sand the end - it'll last quite a few rods if the start basically square - cut them in a small xacto type mitre box with a razor saw

You would be surprized how flat and square you can get it with a good square as a reference, and just working carefully by hand


----------



## dabiscake (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

Going back to Lightmite's cut-off saw idea... HarborFreight have this one: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42307

I've been putting off about buying this mini cut-off saw for a while now, though it would only take care of half your problems, cutting only your smaller diameter rods that is, since the blade is only 2" diameter, and the saw allows a 3/4 cut only...


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

That's it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Looks like just the thing for me. Thanks *dabiscake*. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## dabiscake (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

No problem man!
Keep in mind though... that mini one costs $29.99 and you are rather limited in size... The bigger one from posts above is $59.00 if I remember correctly; although you have to buy the blades separately, they come in pack of 5 for $19.99.
Depending on your uses you might want to invest. Godd luck with your mods!

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Bruceter (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to add a little note about safety to this thread.

DO NOT!!!! grind aluminum on a regular bench grinder.
The material can/will clog the pores of the grinding wheel and cause it to become out of balance. If this happens the wheel can explode!
I have seen the aftermath of a grinding wheel that came apart and it isn't pretty.

Now, back to how to get a square end on a chunk of aluminum.
If you have or have access to a regular power miter saw(chop box) with a fairly fine carbide tipped blade, this will cut aluminum rod with no problem. Just make sure you have the material clamped well and feed the blade at a controlled speed. You don't want to cut through it as fast as you can, just nice and steady.
You might look in the phone book under machine shops and do some calling around. If you find a smaller shop,they probably wouldn't charge to much to face the parts to length in a lathe.

Bruceter


----------



## Y2Kirk1028 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

I have a chop saw and bought a non-ferrous metal cutting blade for it. Cuts through aluminum like butter, but I can never get an even slice for the rod. Maybe it's because I have a cheap saw that's not aligned correctly. But, it's fast and easy just make sure you spray the blade with WD-40 after 3 to 4 cuts.


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

What's the benefit to the non-ferrous metal cutting blade when cutting aluminum?


----------



## Y2Kirk1028 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
What's the benefit to the non-ferrous metal cutting blade when cutting aluminum?


[/ QUOTE ]

It's faster and safer compare to an abrasive blade. The non-ferrous metal cutting blade chips off the aluminum rather than grinds it like the abrasive blade which can ruin the blade when the metal melts and stick to it. However, the non-ferrous metal cutting blade does leave a rough surface that requires sanding.


----------



## alanz (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

MilkySpit,

One thing that comes to mind is whether the original question is the one that should be posed.

For example, **if** one were looking to provide relatively thin metal disks, cutting them from a rod is just one way of producing them... and possibly not the preferable way.

Another way, would be to cut or stamp the disks from a sheet of metal of the correct thickness.

A metal cutting hole saw might do the trick, with or without a pilot hole.


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

*Alanz*, that makes lots of sense. Hadn't thought of that! As for these metal cutting hole saws... where does one buy such a thing, and are they affordable? Any special equipment needed to go with them, such as drill press, or will a handheld drill work?


----------



## alanz (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

MilkySpit,

I actually tried cutting a few for you last night. I need to know the tolerances to see if my existing saws will fit your need.

Give me a call and we can chat about it.


----------



## flashlightlens (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: How to cut Aluminum rod at right angle, cheapl*

[ QUOTE ]
*dabiscake said:*
Going back to Lightmite's cut-off saw idea... HarborFreight have this one: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42307

I've been putting off about buying this mini cut-off saw for a while now, though it would only take care of half your problems, cutting only your smaller diameter rods that is, since the blade is only 2" diameter, and the saw allows a 3/4 cut only... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Be careful if you buy this item. My brother has one and it seems like it's REALLY weak.


----------



## mrsinbad (Feb 3, 2004)

*You can have it a couple of ways*

I have cut a lot of round barstock, flat stock, and angled aluminum. The 10" nonferrous metalcutting blade is mounted on my table saw and I square it up with a four inch machinist square. I also have a sliding table that mounts on top of the table saw. All you need to do is clamp the work to the back fence of the table and slide the work slowly through the sawblade and you will have a square cut. With a stop block sets on the other side of the sliding table, you can continuously slice chunks of round barstock like a deli slicer! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif As it has already been pointed out, the nonferrous metalcutting blade has carbide tip that will slice chips off the aluminum leaving a slightly faceted look on the face. If you need a perfectly flat and square surface, then you'll need to "face it off" on a lathe. 

If you use the hole cuttings saw, you will need to square up or smoothen the edges as well, because of the rough cut the hole saw will leave you. Again, another lathe operation. If the hole saw has a drill bit to start the cut, you can run a machine screw through that whole and into an arbor mounted on a lathe. 

Good luck and keep us up to date on your project.


----------



## alanz (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: You can have it a couple of ways*

MrSinbad,

That's the approach I was looking at. Use a bi-metal hole saw to cut slightly oversize disks, and finish them off on the lathe using a bolt as an arbor.


----------



## mrsinbad (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: You can have it a couple of ways*

Alanz, I should have given you credit above for the idea... it's effective and I was just posting how I would have done it using your idea. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## alanz (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: You can have it a couple of ways*

No credit necessary... I'm just exploring the options


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: You can have it a couple of ways*

Hmm... maybe I could just take a whole pile of aluminum shavings, press them into an appropriate-sized waxed paper cup, mix liberally with epoxy, and let dry? Voila! Particle aluminum! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## MicroE (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: You can have it a couple of ways*

Scott---Sorry that I have come to this thread late. 
You can send me the aluminium and specifications and I will do it for you. 
Or you can come over and do it yourself on the horizontal bandsaw and lathe. Send me a PM if you want to go this way.---Marc


----------



## faw67 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: You can have it a couple of ways*

Just my 2 cents
keep a eye open for a used lathe , sometimes they are very affordable, at one time I know you could by a new one , chinese im sure, for under 500 smackers, but if you look in the rite places a used one with gearing could probably be had for that or less, and then u could part your pieces off and do all you lathe work
FAW


----------

